# Breakthrough!!!!!!!



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Its about 10pm here and i went into the kitchen to get our fruit salad and madame blue was lying in the passage now normally they run .. so i stood there and said to her ,, dont get yourself in a tangle just stay there and I walked slowly past .. and the little bugger boxed me  

Right I thought time to touch you if you are going to box me you can be touched so I made a plate of nice smelly tinned fish with a bit of warm water to make it really smelly and sat on the living room floor. it didnt take blue long to discover this wonderful aroma and she sits in front of me about 1" and watches me .. I watch back but my hand is at the dish ..she sticks her head in I move towards her ears .. she jerks back i leave my hand in place .. she puts her head back ... it took about 10 minutes but by the time she had finished her snack I was giving her a full body rub and she was pushing my hand out of her way with her nose  

The other two just watched .. but shadow the most wild one was trying to get her foot in the dish under blue .

It was quite funny watching how determined she was for that snack, at this rate ill have her purring soon


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's great!  You must be thrilled!


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

I am .. it was so fuuny you have to have seen it ... after I touched her she watches me as if she is scheming how to get the food without being touched so she shoves her paw in the bowl which i gently remove .. i could almost hear her brain ticking over .... ""what to do ??? this human wont budge and I want that food oh dear decisions decisions .. oh well to **** with it the human isnt hurting me may as well tolerate it "" she isnt frightened of me at all .... bugger !!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

:lol:


----------

